

Sono – window noise cancelling system - 2a0c40
http://id2studio.at/content/noise/

======
gubby
"With its concentric broadband antenna rings, it harvests the energy of
electromagnetic noise from Wi-Fi, and similar signals and this way also
reduces the level of e-smog pollution in your environment."

This is nonsense.

~~~
a8da6b0c91d
We hope it's nonsense. This idea that constant exposure to EM is without
consequence is unproven. If your immediate response is something about "non-
ionizing" then you know nothing about the many animal experiments that
demonstrate behavior and biological effects from magnetic fields and EM
exposure.

~~~
gubby
My immediate response is that putting some tiny rings of metal on a window
somewhere in a room will not somehow absorb and decrease the amount of EM in a
room by any measurable amount, harmful or otherwise.

Additionally, the amount of energy that could be harvested this way is a few
orders of magnitude less than what would be required to oscillate a window
with enough force to cancel sound.

------
design-of-homes
This looks like a concept piece, not an actual product. An alternative is to
simply have soundproof windows. For fresh air without opening the window, you
can install a mechanical ventilation and heat recovery (MVHR) unit. These
units extract stale air from a room and replace it with fresh (filtered) air.
They run continuously 24 hrs. They are installed in homes with air-tight
insulation (e.g. homes that meet the Passive Haus standard). You don't get a
breeze though when the windows are all closed. To actually move the air around
the room, (create a breeze similar to opening a window) you'd need to install
a ceiling fan.

------
eps
From the Designers-making-shit-up-again department as Slashdot would've put
it.

------
usrusr
Unfortunately, this seems to be about hypothetical product design for a
fictional technology, not about the technology itself.

~~~
Milner08
While I agree this is probably fictional, the technology of canceling out
sound waves (Well any wave) is pretty simple. Obviously filtering and
replacing the sounds is more complex, but you could probably filter out
external sounds in this way.

~~~
dogma1138
Not sure if it's fictional, I've worked in a few secure buildings i my life
and we had an oscillator glued to the glass of every external window.

This was basically to prevent the use of any laser or parabolic microphones,
however it also had a nice effect in which it really dampened the noise not
only from the outside, but also interestingly enough the internal noise which
bounces off the windows in your office.

If you would stand and talk near a large window with one of those things on it
you will actually hear some muffling in the conversation you are having with
the guy next to you.

The device it self was fairly small about the size of a match box, and I'm
pretty sure it was nothing more than some piezoelectric oscillator that
generates random noise in the window.

For it to be completely noise canceling well if you tie it to an external
microphone you are pretty much getting noise canceling headphones on a Window.

The amount of power needed for such devices is also fairly small there are
"vibration" stickers that you stick to glass and some other surfaces that run
on a single cell battery, and to cancel the noise you'll need even less power.

From what it looks to me if you pretty much glue your active noise canceling
headphones to a vibration speaker and stick it on a window you get this
device.

------
ivanche
This looks promising because a lot of people are (over)exposed to noise these
days. It is not clear from site but it appears this only works when window is
closed. I've been thinking from time to time about similar device which would
cancel noise while window is open.

~~~
Milner08
Yeah, I've also wonder about that. I know in my high school a few kids in my
physics class did a project with a local bakery to try and cut our machine
noise by inverting the sound waves and playing them back to cancel it out... I
never found out if they got it to work properly. Cool idea though.

~~~
ivanche
That is probably the basis of the idea. I know it is a long, long way from an
idea to the product. I presume that knowledge of acoustics, electronics,
digital signal processing, software dev and probably more is needed to
transform this idea into a "killer" product.

------
tempodox
The effect has been known for some time, and the concept isn't exactly new.
I'm sorry to say that the presentation looks very amateurish, which makes it
rather unconvincing.

